# "General" Tree Frog?!?



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay guys--for the first time in over ten years (actually, more) I am stumped on an ID! 

I go to Petco a few months back, and do precisely what we are not supposed to do--buy a frog I cannot identify 

Just what the hell is a "general" tree frog ?!? 

Okay, as photography is something I am almost as bad at as bowling (hey, I can sing and blow harp), a pic will probably not help... 

It is a little brownish hylid-looking thing, about the size of a squirrel tree frog, with a medium build; has lots of light yellowish-cream flecks on its back; and a real nice red suffusion on its belly, legs and toes. It cost $9.99. Its SKU # is... 

Seriously, I think it is a hylid, as it has a roundish face; I have Hyperolius, and it don't look like one. At first (s)he was shy but now acts like yer typical hylid. Could it be--no, I don't know any H. squirella or Pine Woods TFs with red undersides! 

HAS ANYONE SEEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS AT THEIR LOCAL PETCO?!? 

And if not--if I take her(?) to the Reptile Expo in White Plains, can somebody here recommend someone to help ID her? 

LET ME REITERATE: I simply do not possess the photography skills to get a usable shot. For any of you who attend the show in White Plains can you recommend someone for me to show this animal to? 

OR 

Is there someone in the NY metro area who is comfortable IDing an exotic hylid? A herpetologist at an area college who is a real expert?!? 

Er, help...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Even a crappy picture is better than nothing. Your description fits the bill for many.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I swear I just replied to this but I don't see my post anywhere???

If it was $9.99 then it is probably green tree frog, _Hyla cinerea_.


----------

